# 98 Nissan Sentra Starting problems



## 04Maximaowner (Nov 18, 2005)

I have a 98 Nissan Sentra with 92500 on it, all maintenance done acc. factory recommendations, lately the car has trouble starting up. First time in the morning it will start up, but after 1-2 times during the day, if I turn the key, I will hear a whirring noise and some spluttering noise and it would not start.
I leave the car for a couple of hours and it will start on the first attempt. The battery is new so thats not a problem.
I just dont know how big a hold I am looking in my pocket as the missus is surely pissed off!!!
Any thoughts, recommendations u are welcome to share...


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

04Maximaowner said:


> I have a 98 Nissan Sentra with 92500 on it, all maintenance done acc. factory recommendations, lately the car has trouble starting up. First time in the morning it will start up, but after 1-2 times during the day, if I turn the key, I will hear a whirring noise and some spluttering noise and it would not start.
> I leave the car for a couple of hours and it will start on the first attempt. The battery is new so thats not a problem.
> I just dont know how big a hold I am looking in my pocket as the missus is surely pissed off!!!
> Any thoughts, recommendations u are welcome to share...


Sounds like a faulty starter...


----------

